# Vodafone



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Only a small issue, and not life changing, but still absolutely pissed off with the cnuts.

17 month old Blackberry on a buisness contract with 2 year warranty. Battery goes from full to empty in 2 hours. Called the helpdesk who very cleverly and scientifically deduced either the battery or the phone was faulty.

Yep, tell me something I did not know :?

Although the handset has a 2 year warranty, the battery does not, because it is only an accessory!! How the fuck does a mobile phone work without a battery?, and when you buy it you do not buy the battery as an optional extra, it comes as part of the package.

Anyway, dubious of cheap compatable batteries, I wander off down to my local Vodafone store, only to be advised that they do not sell batteries...ever!!!!

Gutter level customer service.....in fact they make the average Audi dealership look switched on.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Although I may sympathise with your position , I am not surprised ,,,,,,, oh and by the way , they fiddle their taxes as well !!!!!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Mate they are all w*ank


----------



## Canis (Sep 5, 2012)

What battery type is it (serial number if possible) I may have a spare that works


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Canis said:


> What battery type is it (serial number if possible) I may have a spare that works


Canis, many thanks for the offer, much appreciated, but ordered one online about an hour ago.

Thanks mate


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i am due an upgrade and they offered me i phone 5..........no thanks i'll have the 4s. been waiting three weeks now for it and been offered the 5 twice since on less and less upfront payment. started at £299 and now £150. no thanks the 4s will do


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

roddy said:


> Although I may sympathise with your position , I am not surprised ,,,,,,, oh and by the way , they fiddle their taxes as well !!!!!


Roddy, this is getting worse mate, not only are they fecking useless, but now you are telling me I am aiding and abetting tax evasion by being a customer.......done with this, going to ditch the phone and take up writing letters again, thats supposing the Royal Mail are not on the fiddle as well


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

They're a bunch of tw8ts!...i'll never get a contract with them!


----------

